
Facebok apps are getting bought - keven
http://venturebeat.com/2007/06/26/facebook-apps-are-getting-bought/
======
run4yourlives
It's official, there is a bubble around "web 2.0".

I'm sorry, but there is next to zero value in an app that's sole purpose is to
be a minor distraction while using another app that is itself a minor
distraction.

I've had this bad feeling for a while now that facebook will be the app that
we look back upon as the harbinger of the 2.0 bust.

It's a fad,(FB that is) and like all fads, from hula hoops to acid wash, it
fades as fast as it grows. I honestly hope I'm wrong, but I'm starting to see
more and more startups and such that provide little value for mega valuations.
This isn't a good thing.

end of rant. (Sorry, it's before my coffee)

~~~
adamdoupe
I don't know anything about your background, but it's clear that you are not
Facebook's targeted audience. As a FB user from early (summer 2004), I can
attest to how much it has impacted college.

Almost everyone I know is on Facebook. While this may just be my circle of
friends, or my particular Uni (UCSB) it is clear that there is value with FB.
Being able to keep in touch with your friends, to see what their up to, hell
even to throw parties is all done on facebook.

Just this weekend, I asked my friend who was turning 21 why he didn't throw a
party. He told me that having moved into his new place he didn't have
internet. I asked what the hell that had to do with anything. He said that he
couldn't create an event on facebook and thus no one would come.

So anyway, the whole point of this work-avoiding rant is that I wouldn't be so
quick to judge the value of FB when it has already impacted my life and
perhaps changed the college experience forever.

P.S. I do agree with you that FB apps are overrated. Most of my friends are
sick of them, and the only one worth having is the Graffiti app.

P.P.S. Have some coffee. It helps.

~~~
rms
Facebook is having an enormous lifestyle impact on current college students.
It's a sociological shift. Most of my peers are so attached to facebook that
the extraordinary valuations for facebook seem perfectly reasonable.

------
terpua
Create a classifieds/auctions listings only for Facebook apps that is a
facebook app in itself :)

